# Trepadeira dos Muros, (a raridades de Santa Luzia.)



## godzila (30 Nov 2015 às 08:31)

Bom dia, venho aqui partilhar um vídeo de uma das aves mais raras de Portugal, esta ave não é particularmente abundante em nenhum lado da Europa e é especialmente rara em Portugal, onde só existe comprovadamente na escarpa da barragem de santa luzia, o que lava alguns amantes do mundo das aves a deslocar-se a este local para verem a tão esquiva ave.

Trepadeira-dos-muros (Tichodroma muraria)
Barragem de Santa Luzia/ Casal da Lapa/ Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Dez 2015 às 00:39)

Desconhecia esta espécie! 
Belíssima ave. Deve ser das mais vistosas que se podem observar cá pelo cantinho!



Trepadeira-dos-muros - Wallcreeper - Tichodroma muraria by Victor Maia, on Flickr


----------

